

RadioShack Files for Bankruptcy - prateekj
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/05/radioshack-files-for-bankruptcy/?ncid=rss

======
vibrolax
I picked up the last 2 rolls of silver-bearing solder at my local Radio Shack
last weekend. The manager told me he would be ordering more, and not to worry
about bankruptcy because a chain with 4000+ stores would not disappear
overnight. As if. Of course there are alternative suppliers, but having that
one favored product got me in the store during all the dark years of their
decline.

~~~
madengr
I still use a roll of RS branded SnPb solder. The flux in that smells really
good; nothing else like it.

------
madengr
RIP! My first memories of RS (probably 5), pushing the Orange button on a
Model I and hearing the 8" drives growl and clank. Thought I had broken
something and got really scared.

Although I suppose bankruptcy does not mean RIP, but they won't be the same.
The again, they have never been like the 70's and early 80's. Maybe I'm just
looking through colored glasses, but electronics were more fascinating then,
especially the early days of personal computing.

------
watmough
This is a pretty sad day, but it's been a year since I set foot in a
RadioShack. Then it was to buy a relay so I could solder up a 'hack' to allow
me to watch DVD's on my Pioneer car DVD player without have to jiggle the
E-brake.

At least a little bit of RadioShack will continue to live on in my car.

~~~
mikestew
A bit off topic, but if you have an AVIC NEX series, there's a software hack
for that involving pushing a few times on the screen. See avic411.com. OTOH,
if you're informed enough to wire a relay bypass, you're probably informed
enough to know this already and know it doesn't apply to your model. :-)

Even more off topic, I was going to email this to you but your addy isn't in
your profile, despite stating in your profile to email about employment
opportunities. :-)

------
aceperry
A little more info about the bankruptcy filing here:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/radioshack-files-for-
bankruptcy-...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/radioshack-files-for-
bankruptcy-1423175389)

------
ryanmcbride
A week or two ago I went in there to get a cassette aux adapter for my car,
and they wanted $20. It's sad, but I'm not surprised.

~~~
rtpg
considering that branded ones are $15, and you have to pay for the store
upkeep and the service of getting it instantly instead of waiting for shipping
(i.e. paying for a storefront), this really doesn't seem like an unreasonable
price.

$40 for an HDMI cable though...

------
jchendy
Do we know what's happening with the half of stores that are being sold?

------
leeoniya
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8892913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8892913)

~~~
kens
That was the preparation for bankruptcy. This is the official filing, which is
a different thing. (I have a relative who leases a building to Radio Shack, so
I'm watching this closely.)

